# need advise FAST!!!!!!!



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

ok..... i was watching my fish today and found 2 fry had got stuck in the gravel..... 1 was alive but the other had died :'-(........ this got me to thinking what can i do to help future fry. maybe change my gravel to sand.... here come the questions now..... what type of sand?? i am going to start using marine salt instead of aquarium salt but would it be ok if i use sand for marine tanks that has the added mineral and stick with aquarium salt or do i need both marine sand and marine salt?? if not marine sand what sand would u suggest?? please help because im going to petsmart in the morning!!!!! ive have 2 other females that are very close to delivery date and 1 that has a week or two. i plan on switching tomorrow!!!! thanks for all the help!!!!!!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

You don't have to get sand. What i do is this: Get a breeding tank instead 5 gallons-2.5 is good. FIll with plants and hiding places. Put female in, take out when shes done. Trust me, thats what I do, and all my fry survive. Sand cam sometimes ge hard to deal with...:\


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Get a net breeder and put the female in it.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Betta man said:


> Get a net breeder and put the female in it.



Net breeders are sometimes stressful for the mothers. They can cause them to abort the fry, or die during labor.

I don't suggest this, but if you want to I can't stop you.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

leave them in the big tank..lots of floating plants..especially hornwort..the fine leaves make for great cover...instead of sand ; i would use a very fine gravel1/16-1/8" diameter..
just make sure you move the gravel around a bit when you do water changes so gas pocket don't start forming...
if a female is getting close to dropping her fry ; she becomes more sensitive to being disturbed...also make sure you feed the fish 3-5 times a day...the les hungry the adults ; the less likely they are to eat the fry..


----------

